# Is yaoi non-furry allowed here also?



## Elikal (Jun 28, 2006)

Heya,

until I was recently permabanned from y!gallery (offical reason: blah, don't ask I really want to leave old angers behind), I am kinda homeless. I am well aware a lot of poeple here seem to come from y!gallery because anthro and furry wasn't welcome there anymore. I, even tho I draw very few anthro art, fought against this, because I loved the great diversity it once had. I got myself in quite a frenzy with the owners there over that, heh. Err anyways, I would fully understand if you furry and anthro fans now prefer to stay among yourselves, really. Antho is not my strength, if I were not a) totally broke of money and b) a total programming moron I would have programmed a free yaoi gallery to unify yaoi, anthro and all that was once one in the old y!gallery, which I really loved. But time is time and beer is beer, so here I am wondering what your course of the future is.

I am willing to support this gallery in what little way I can, if you want me. I'd understand however, if you prefer to have furry only. ^^()

I tried to delve in the FAQ and TOS, but I prefer to be sure so I ask here. Given the many bans and narrowing down ToS in said place I guess this question is of interest to some others.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm pretty sure that non-anthro gay art is allowed here. :3

We have an affinity for furs but we don't block out the rest of the art world either.


----------



## Myr (Jun 29, 2006)

Silverwolfe is correct. >^.=.^< Welcome!


----------



## ArrowTibbs (Jun 29, 2006)

This is just another admin confirming it: Yes, we allow non-furry art.  Otherwise we would be FurOnly 

Welcome to FA!


----------



## Dragoneer (Jun 29, 2006)

Just be sure and read the TOS as we do have some clauses in there regarding certain aspects of "yaoi" listed in there.


----------

